# Squirrel Creek Sawmill Addition



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

figured if it's supposed to be a mining and logging layout, I would need a sawmill in here someplace, need to add figures, horses, and finish ground cover, but at this point it does resemble a sawmill,


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

very cool


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

sweet looking mill':thumbsup:
but you have to get that crooked, knarly, timber off that skeleton car.
don't u have some straight trees up there? eh!:laugh:


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

it's minus 32C tonight, grabbed a couple of branches off the neighbor's tree on the way by...


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

minus 32c. that will make u crooked and knarly

happy new year to u folks up north.

we have a place in ont. just above 1000 islands:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

wvgca said:


> it's minus 32C tonight...


For us here in DC that would definitely mean that &%^ has frozen over... :laugh:

BTW, great job on that mill!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is coming along great, going to look nice when your done adding things. :thumbsup:


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I try to get in 15 or 20 minutes on the layout, twice a day, early morning, and late night, when I can, and it helps, at this time a year ago it was only in the planning stage ..
now , most of the ground cover is done, maybe a third of the tree planting and touch ups done.. next step will probably be a backdrop, finally got some sky and cloud paper rolls off of ebay, not really looing forward to leaning over everything to trim it and glue it to the wall, wasn't smart enough to do it before I did the benchwork... oh well .. 
Most of the layout has been pretty low cost, except for my tendancy to buy brass, love the look of those, but most of what I have doesn't fit the time frame / era that I prefer, I now run mostly geared steam, and 0-6-0, 4-6-0, 4-4-0, and variants .. my old [first] layout locos and rolling stock [60's and up] are boxed up, and probably need a sell off housecleaning...part of the reason I went with an "old" era was because this time I didn't want powered or remote turnouts, structure lighting, and decided to spend more time on focusing on operations, and a continuous run 'railfan' loop...the old [first] layout was nick named 'twisted & convoluted' .. too much track, lots of first time layout mistakes, but a great learning experience..
great fun...


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

the old geared stuff is really cool stuff to model.
i run On30 stuff on a portion of my O scale layout. Climax, shays, forney
i've got an old keystone sawmill kit i need to get off my butt and get built. want to make sure i leave room for it before i get jammed up.:smokin:

here's a link to some great old pics

http://content.lib.washington.edu/c...D1=subjea&CISOROOT=/clarkkinsey&CISOSTART=1,1


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

got one of those cheap twenty dollar wireless micro cams today, stuck it on a flatcar..
and went on a 'track inspection' round..
gotta try and figure out how to get it a little sharper..


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I Admired the sawmill and all...but have to
rave about your amazingly beautiful landscaping
that captures the greenless vista in that area.

And also, the aging of your tracks has to be some
of the finest work seen on the Forum. I particularly
was taken with the extreme track closeup (pic #2) There was rust, there was dirt, there was even some dark
'mold'...you have to look twice to know it's a model not
the real thing.

Don


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi there
Awesome weathering as already mentioned, I almost thought I was looking at a picture of a real place
Only thing is I think some straighter twigs would look more realistic, and a weathered train would complete the scene in terms of realisim.
Also could you tell me what the large machine is? It kind of looks steam powered with a boiler... Is it a wood planing machine?
Looks brilliant though, never seen such intricate weathering before, and those track are perfect
Thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

the model is a woodland scenics rural sawmill, just the basic kit, they have another one called buzz's sawmill, much nicer, but i didnt want to spend that much...
yes, straight twigs would look better, will hunt in the back yard for some....
just waiting for some figures to come in, and some horses..
only thing i've done lately is 'tar paper' some buildings on the layout, just used single ply nose blow paper.. wrinkled up nicely..


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

*my horse showed up, lol*

Got my horse and a few figures in yesterday, so finished off the sawmill portion to the point where it's " good enough ", and time to move on to another area ...
I think I would like a small 'repair in place' section on one of the spurs, and still thinking about adding a mine opening somewhere, figured out that a mica mine would be appropriate, not a lot of ore, don't need many ore cars, but also a place for the railroad to get cheap ballast from it's tailings...


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

that look great nice work.


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

The people look very realistic
Thanks for the pictures


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Truly awesome.

You can rightfully be very proud of your layout.

Don


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

appreciate the comments, 15 minutes twice a day, little by little it's coming


----------

